# Timer mit Timeout Event



## CopWorker (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

besteht die Möglichkeit einen Timer zu starten, ihm eine Zeit (Timeout) mitzugeben. 
Der Timer soll sich nach Ablauf dieser Zeit melden, wenn möglich mit einem Funktionsaufruf. 
Das wäre das Einfachste.

Oder muss ich eine Backgroundworker eröffnen?
Ich habe aber keinen Prozess zur Verfügung welchen ich dem Backgroundworker mitgeben kann. 

Der Hintergrund ist folgender:
Ich habe eine benutzerspezifische MessageBox gebastelt. 
Diese soll nach einer vorgegebenen Zeit automatisch verschwinden.

Vielleicht weiß jemand eine einfache Lösung.


Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Grüße von CopWorker


----------



## Spyke (24. Juli 2020)

z.B. System.Timer und da Interval angeben
https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/dotnet/api/system.timers.timer?view=netcore-3.1
wenn Tick Ereignis ausgelöst wurde dein Fenster schließen und den Timer stoppen (stoppen, sonst melden sich der Timer immer wieder im angegebenem Intervall, ah seh grad oder AutoReset setzen)


----------



## CopWorker (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Spyke, 

vielen Dank, funktioniert perfekt. 
AutoReset finde ich nicht. 
Ich vermute, dass dies das gleiche ist als System.Timer.Dispose();
Gibt sämtliche Ressourcen wieder frei steht in der Doku.

Grüße von CopWorker


----------

